# how much do you feed your hav



## ECudmore

Racquet loves to eat, 7 months and 17 pounds, very stocky build. He is always hungry. I feed him 1/4 cup of kibble/fresh chicken plus 1 t. tripet three times a day plus a few treats of kibble, chicken strips, etc.
Is this emough for a large Hav?
Thanks for your thoughts.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Laurief

Elayne, Wow what a big boy! I am so glad to find another "big" boy. My Logan is 10 months and 17 lbs too, and my Lily is a little heavier! My guys get fed twice a day, about 1/4 - 1/2 cup at a time. They get dry kibble in the morning, and kibble with wet food & yogurt in the afternoon. Although the vet feels that Lily is overweight, but she said Logan is not fat in any way, just a little larger. They do not get snacks or treats during the day at all.


----------



## Poornima

Hi Elayne,
I give Benji total of 1/2 cup per meal. It includes half of his kibble and 1/2 of homemade meat balls cooked for him (minced vegetables and minced meat). Benji is almost 10 months and weighs 12.4 lbs. He doesn't eat every meal every day. He gets a few Charlee Bear treats every day, and small piece of duck jerky every other day. I feed him a teaspoon of yougurt too. I also feed him Missing Link Supplement every day and Salmon oil and Olive Olive on alternate days. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Poornima

Oops! Forgot to mention that Benji eats twice a day. He might eat a snack in the afternoon (Natural Balance Turkey Formula treat cut into very small cubes)- 1/8 cup. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Missy

Hi Elayne, at 7 months you could probably go to 2 times a day. I think about 3/4 to a cup a day is good for a boy that size--- But if he is a very active Hav he may need more--- I would go to the back of your kibble and see what they recommend for a 17lb puppy-- because all foods are different. Some kibbles require a lesser amount (EVO for instance) 

My boys are bigger too--- Cash was 17 ilbs at 7 months too (10 months now not sure what he weighs) Jasper grew in height after he was a year. he is now 16 lbs. But the vet says they are just fine not too heavy all muscle.


----------



## Sunnygirl

Nico eats twice a day, and he gets about a quarter cup of kibble at each meal. He gets half an egg yolk in his kibble in the morning and lately I've been nuking a frozen meatball (1/20 of a lb) in water and adding to his evening kibble. During the day he'll usually get a piece of homemade turkey jerky, and the kids give him treats when they train him. Our new guy, Nico's brother Desi, eats twice as much kibble as Nico (a full cup split between two meals). Nico is 8 lbs, Desi is 11 lbs. Both of them look perfect - neither overweight nor underweight.


----------



## Paige

I feed my boys 3 cups of kibble in the morning, but I am getting ready to switch to wellness core so it will go down to 2 cups a day. I give treats of green beans, steak, chicken, sweet potatos when I groom, depending on what I have.


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady eats 1/3 cup of kibble with boiled chicken mixed in 2 x's per day. I use reduced fat formula only because I figure he can eat more this way (kind of my philosophy on low fat ice cream too) and he loves to eat. In the morning, he also gets one patty of natures variety raw chicken. Brady does get a lot of treats during the day, mostly charlie bears and mother hubbards. I can't train DH not to dish them out all of the time.:frusty: Brady is 17 pounds and not fat, just a big boy.


----------



## Lina

I posted this in the other doubled thread... so I will repost here. 

I'm not sure what 1 t. tripet means, but 1/4 cup seems like very little for a Hav. Kubrick, at 4.5 mo, eats 3/4 cup kibble, 1 tbsp wet food with dinner plus treats (mostly boiled chicken and jerky) and he is not at all overweight (I can feel his ribs very well). It also, however, depends on the food you are feeding him. When he was on Merrick's I was giving him 1/2 cup per day but now I'm giving him Fromm's (he was having a food allergy to something in the Merrick's) and their amounts are different - they say to give from 3/4 - 1 cup a day whereas Merrick's is 1/2 - 3/4 cup. Check your kibble label to find out.


----------



## Lynn

Casper is 11 pounds at 1 yr old and he eats 2 or 3 times a day plus a few snacks/treats. I say that because sometimes he skips breakfast. So he eats 1/4 cup kibbles for lunch and 1/4 cup wet for dinner (some times a little more than a 1/4 cup ). He does love his snacks; his snacks now are duck strips and lamb filets in small amounts. I forgot...sometimes table treats, he likes beef, salmon, like a tablespoon or two.


----------



## Lina

I forgot to add that Kubrick is now 8lbs.


----------



## lfung5

I feed my guys 1/2 the suggested amount of Primal raw diet and then I leave dry food out at all times. None of them are overweight. I also add boiled chicken, egg, natural balance roll, salmon oil and cheese to the food.


----------



## pjewel

Wow! I must be overfeeding Milo. He gets a minimum of 1 cup of Fromm's a day, sometimes more. He has a really healthy appetite. Not sure what he weighs now (will be 7 months old on the 23rd). I feed him twice a day and he seems happy with that.


----------



## Jane

Puppies need more calories per pound of body weight than an adult of the same body weight, so as they grow, their calorie needs may decrease. It really helps to monitor their weight as they grow to make sure they aren't slowly becoming overweight. Also, the adult kibbles are slightly less caloric than the puppy kibbles. When I did homecooking, I found that in general 1 cup of homecooked food was about 200-250 calories vs. 1 cup of kibble which is around 400-450 calories.

Lincoln and Scout eat the same amount of food right now - they each get 3/4 cup puppy kibble per day + 1/2 an egg yolk + some add-ins (chicken, salmon, salmon oil, yogurt, etc. depending on the day) + treats (sweet potato snacks, etc.) Lincoln (at 2 1/2 yrs) is 18 pounds and Scout (10 mos). is now 14.5 pounds 

Also when Lincoln's energy level dropped around 20 mos. as he became more "mature", I decreased his intake. Once we got Scout, he was running and exercising a lot more and lost 1.5 pounds, which was good for him - he was getting a little pudgy under all that puff!


----------



## Lo01

Hank typically eats 1/4 cup of of Merrick Puppy Plate Kibble twice a day. He's 17 weeks old today and weighs 6.8 lbs. Do you all think this is enough food? My wife and I end up hand feeding him the majority of the time. Otherwise if we leave the plate out for 15 minutes, he'll end up just sniffing and not eating the daily recommended amount of 1/2 cup -- definitely a picky eater.
*
'Lo*


----------



## Sunnygirl

Lo01 said:


> Hank typically eats 1/4 cup of of Merrick Puppy Plate Kibble twice a day. He's 17 weeks old today and weighs 6.8 lbs. Do you all think this is enough food? My wife and I end up hand feeding him the majority of the time. Otherwise if we leave the plate out for 15 minutes, he'll end up just sniffing and not eating the daily recommended amount of 1/2 cup -- definitely a picky eater.
> *
> 'Lo*


As long as he's thriving (and it sounds like he is), I would think that's enough. My Nico, who is 23 weeks and 8 pounds, eats a total of 1/2 cup of Pro Plan kibble a day, plus half an egg yolk and some treats (generally a piece of homemade turkey jerky and some Charlee Bears, Solid Gold Tiny Tots or similar training treats). He went through a VERY picky phase for a few weeks recently, but he seems to be out of it now.


----------



## Lo01

Sunnygirl said:


> As long as he's thriving (and it sounds like he is), I would think that's enough. My Nico, who is 23 weeks and 8 pounds, eats a total of 1/2 cup of Pro Plan kibble a day, plus half an egg yolk and some treats (generally a piece of homemade turkey jerky and some Charlee Bears, Solid Gold Tiny Tots or similar training treats). He went through a VERY picky phase for a few weeks recently, but he seems to be out of it now.


Thanks for reassuring the newbie.

_*'Lo*_


----------



## Amy R.

Biscuit is almost 12 mos old and weighs 14.5 lbs at last weigh-in. Maybe 15# by now. As a young adult, he's getting stockier. He gets 1/2 C of Evo twice a day. We don't give many treats, just some Charlee Bears when training. A few times a week cooked chicken or turkey is added to his kibble. Perhaps because he's our first dog, and also because I believe he has allergies, I'm not very adventurous. But he seems happy and doesn't ever beg or act hungry. Lately he has been eating very well, no more pickiness.


----------



## Amy R.

Poornima, what kind of duck jerky do you get? Is it for dogs or humans? Where do you get it in our area? And what is Missing Link supplement? Thanks!


----------



## radar_jones

Radar gets probably about a cup a day. He seems to eat different amounts all the time depending on his mood I guess. He's not always willing to eat the same amounts of food all the time. He gets that way sometimes. Right now he has got to be at least 10-11 lbs I would guess anyway at least 10lbs.

Derek


----------



## Poornima

Hi Amy,
My neighbor introduced me to Dogswell Happy Hips products. I got duck jerky for Benji because he is not allergic to duck. I give him about 1 1/2" piece. He loves it. Pet Food Express carries the product here in Fremont. I have enclosed their link for you to see which store location is convenient for you. If you like I could bring a sample for you on our Oct. playdate.

Here is Dogswell website. 
http://www.dogswell.com/

PetFood Express: http://www.petfoodexpress.com/petfood/index.asp

Missing Link Supplement was recommended by Benji's breeder and it is available at Petco. I use the regular and not with Glucosamine.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Poornima

Hi Amy,
It just occured to me that I should mention that Dogswell products are Made in China. This is the only "Made in China" product I give Benji since the Dogswell website mentions that their products were tested by an independent lab in the US for any adulteration. I hope you reviewed their website. 

Benji has got the runs from some other jekry products I tried. This is the only one that he likes and doesn't give him the runs.

Good luck!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Julie

I give Quincy 3/4th's-1 cup of kibble a day.Sometimes he gets treats or a chewy,but not everyday.


----------

